# Top Neck Clams and Crab Stuffed Mushrooms



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2011)

My girlfriend requested crab stuffed mushrooms again for dinner, so I obliged.  

Started off with a primer of Jager!







Top neck clams straight onto the grill until the opened.

















Then I removed the top shell and brushed the clams with EVOO, butter, garlic, onion, oregano, salt and pepper.























While we enjoyed the clams, I put the crab stuffed portabella mushroom on the grill.  I had extra crab meat mixture, so I put it on top of a slip English muffin.


----------



## muddave (Jul 17, 2011)

Outstanding meal for too


----------



## Griff (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks great Larry.


----------



## TimBear (Jul 17, 2011)

Larry,
This meal looks really good (except for that cough syrup you primered up with  :?: ), the clams look amazing!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks great Larry! Jager is used after your meal to help settle your stomach!


----------



## friesian_rain (Jul 17, 2011)

* 
Excellent meal Larry !  Seafood on the grill is the best......        I like the way you did up the clams; so.... care to share the crab stuffing recipe ?
*


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jul 17, 2011)

Love clams off the grill, mushy's look tasty too


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 17, 2011)

Mmmmm I could eat that!


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 17, 2011)

All looks great to me Larry, but the important question is "What did your girlfriend say?"


----------



## dfi (Jul 17, 2011)

i thought the jager was used to forget a bad meal...i always heard it called mind eraser.....the stuff looks great


----------



## BigAL (Jul 18, 2011)

Jager?!  Took me only one night in HS to never want that crap again.  

Those clams look awsome!  I steamed clams for the family once(cherry stones, iirc).  What we couldn't eat I used as tire plugs when we got flats.  
How do you know when to take the clams off so they don't turn to rubber?  I'd like to try and "redeem" myself some day...if possible.

Great look'n shrooms, too.  Guessing blue crab meat.  Sure wish I didn't live in BFE, sometimes. 

Great pix, clams are a knock out!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 18, 2011)

It's breakfast time here....all I want are clams and 'shrooms now.


----------



## bknox (Jul 21, 2011)

Everything looks outstanding! I just posted a stuffed mushroom cook today but the seafood stuffing looks like something I need to try. Will it posted on the Wolfe Pit? I need to get back into VA for goo, closer to the shore, that's for sure.


----------

